# Help with oral station b!



## EMTFozzy (Aug 18, 2012)

Is there anyone out there who can help me get ready for my retest of Oral Station B? I passed everything else. The only thing I need to retest to get my NREMT-P. Any help would be greatly appreciated and if anyone knows any sites to get me ready! Thanks ahead of time!!


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wZACoIE180

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPAU6v3_tGY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBHs7A_gELA


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 19, 2012)

*re*

1 thing I find helps alot of the paramedic students on oral boards is not paying attention to the proctor.  Dont even face your chair towards them as it is not a requirement. Close your eyes and just envision yourself running the call like you would in real life and just verbal diarrhea everything that you do in your head.  You will be less likely to miss anything that way, especially if it is a nerves issue that kept you from passing it.


----------



## pilotmedic (Aug 23, 2012)

Remember some bullet point I.e. bis, scene safety, sample vital signs, EKG,tx,rx.
I could go on but u should get the idea. I put them in a logical order memorized them hey u only have 1 station to pass.

Ok yor examiner says do u have any questions before we start u say can I have a minute they have to say yes, jot down these notes.then start. Do exactly as corky says it really helps. Then pass the station.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## EMTFozzy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you guys! I am getting ready for it! My retest is in a few weeks. The computer test was not as bad as I thought it would of been.


----------



## medic550 (Sep 18, 2012)

Take that blank paper when you start and write out an assessment sheet like you have in the trucks so you remember to hit all the points and make notes for your report at the end.


----------



## EMTFozzy (Oct 27, 2012)

*Finally!!*

Thanks guys! I ended up failing it, But I went back did the requierments to retest and I passed the first time on my Second full attempt. Did all with no retests!!!!!  Everything was easier second time lol. But I will tell ya I blew the oral stations out of the water, was scared at first cause both were monitor and transport. But when the NREMT guy scared the crap out of me then said I passed em all with no need for retests I wanted to choke him but then hey, that is his fun time. Thanks to you guys All!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 27, 2012)

*Congrats*


----------

